# Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland



## Zeeland Angler (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde nächste Wochen in Breskens sein und wollte mal fragen ob dieses Jahr schonmal einer ober war und wie die Fänge so sind in der Brandung

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

Hallo Marcel,
ich war über Pfingsten in Westkapelle.

Es war noch kein Hornhecht an der Küste.

In der Brandung wurden das ganze Wochenende gut Plattfische gefangen. Ganz vereinzelt kleinere Wolfsbarsche.


----------



## Zeeland Angler (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

na das hört sich doch schonmal nicht schlecht an 
Harnhecht mag ich eh nicht wenn dann in die Brandung und auf seebarsch


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*



Zeeland Angler schrieb:


> ...Harnhecht...


 
Pfui, den mag ich auch nicht :g


----------



## werner m. (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Breskens*

Hallo Brandungsangler,meinen Fangbericht in 2014
Habe diesen Sommer schöne Seezungen gefangen,
allerdings  nur Juli und August.
Besonders Seebarsch ist toll gelaufen.
Ende September bis Anfang Oktober hatte ich tolle Fänge.,
 von 4-6 kg
Der Kleinste wog 2 kg
Bin jetzt nochmals vom 16-18 Okt. nach Breskens gefahren,
aber leider nur kleine Seebarsche gefangen,sind anscheinend
 nicht mehr da.
Aber( für die Angler die sich nicht so auskennen) Ende
Oktober kommt die Schollenzeit, dann fange ich so um die 10-
bis 12 Schollen in 3-4 Std. Meine Angelmethode 2-Std vor
Ebbe-bis 2-Stunden Flut (Mit Wathose von der Molenspitze)
Petri Heil


----------



## Zoutev (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

Hallo Werner,
Ich war diesen August auch in Breskens angeln und konnte jdeoch nichts fangen außer nen kleinen Seebarsch.
Hast du die Seebarsche auf Wattwurm oder mit gummifisch gefangen? 
Und kann man in der Bucht auch Hornhechte fangen?


----------



## werner m. (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

Hallo Zoutev
Also die Seebarsche  habe ich nur mit Gummis gefangen, ca. 10-15 cm.
Farben: silber,rot, weiß-u.gelblich-grün. Gefangen jeweils an den Buhnenspitzen, ca. 2-Stunden vor Ebbe, bzw.2-Stunden Flut mit der Wathose. Hornhechte fängst Du in Breskens nicht. Aber im Sommer
fängt man schöne Seezungen. Solltest Du mehr ( Wissen) wollen, ich
kenne den ganzen Bereich von Breskens-bis Cadzand. Bin hier schon
über 40-Jahre. Am 26.12 fahre ich wieder nach Breskens, jetzt
beißen die Schollen. 
Petri Heil, werner.M.


----------



## Zoutev (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

Danke für die Info! 
Wenn ich im August 2015 wieder in der Nähe bin, werde ich es auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen!
Ich war bisher dort meistens in Knokke angeln, aber diesen August sah es für mich mit den Seezungen auch ziemlich mager aus. 
Kennst du vielleicht Spots in der Nähe wo man im Sommer Makrelen fangen kann?


----------



## Saarsprung (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen Breskens/Zeeland*

Hallo,

Bin gerade über das Thema hier gestolpert, ich will im März ein langes Wochenende mit Wohnwagen da oben machen.
Angeltechnisch werd ich meine ersten Brandungsangel - Gehversuche dort machen wollen. Werde auch die Spinnausrüstung mitnehmen..

Könnt Ihr mir als Anfänger, für die Ecke ein paar Tipps für diese Zeit geben?
Welche Fische gehn da im März?
Bin gerade Vorfächer am basteln....

Gruss

Thomas


----------

